# !Qué bruja eres!



## Cecília Meloni

Estoy totalmente perdida. ? En qué situación se dice esto ? ? A qué equivale esta expresión en portugués ?


----------



## Mangato

Depende mucho del contexto.  En sentido amistoso, algo así como ¡_que traviesa eres_! o ¡_eres tremenda_!  Como insulto sería decir esre una persona muy mala y peligrosa, pero en mi opinión diríamos _*eres una bruja*_ y no *que bruja eres*.


----------



## coquis14

Es fácil de explicar : ¡Qué mala eres!.Como dijo *Mangato* , es una forma amistosa de decirlo.
Saludos


----------



## Vanda

Mais ou menos como nosso: você é uma bruxinha!


----------



## Cecília Meloni

Mil disculpas.  La expresión es !qué bruta eres! Lo vi en "Todo sobre mi madre" y no sé cómo explicarla.


----------



## coquis14

Conhece ao "Chaves"? , lembra-se que todos na vizinhança dizem isso pra ele.
Saudações


----------



## Cecília Meloni

Perdona, pero no veo "Chaves". ? Se usa cuando una persona es inconveniente en sus comentarios ?


----------



## coquis14

No , cuando hace comentarios ignorantes o no deduce facilmente cosas simples.¿Le diste una mirada al diccionario?

Saludos


----------



## Laura26

!qué bruta eres! se le dice eso a una persona, cuando se equivoca en algo asociandolo a que fue por ignorancia. Se usa esa frase en el lenguaje informal, entre personas que se tiene confianza, como amigos por ejemplo.


----------



## Laura26

voy a pensar alguna situación como ejemplo y después te la escribo...besos


----------



## Mangato

Cecília Meloni said:


> Mil disculpas. La expresión es !qué bruta eres! Lo vi en "Todo sobre mi madre" y no sé cómo explicarla.


 
Totalmente diferente


Puede ser que ignorante eres, o, aunque no recuerdo la escena,  que forma tan grosera de expresarte tienes. En este caso bruta es sinónimo e vulgar


----------



## olivinha

Acho que "bruta" em espanhol também pode ser traduzido como desajeitada (quando não tem jeito para, ou não sabe, fazer certa coisa), estabanada, desastrada, etc.
O que acha, Mangato?


----------



## Naticruz

Yo creo que además de estúpida, también lo puede ser grosera, ruda o tosca, por su falta de buenas maneras en el trato con los demás. ¿Estaré correcta?

Saludos


----------



## Mangato

olivinha said:


> Acho que "bruta" em espanhol também pode ser traduzido como desajeitada (quando não tem jeito para, ou não sabe, fazer certa coisa), estabanada, desastrada, etc.
> O que acha, Mangato?


 

Sim, é assim Oli.  _Bruta _é uma pessoa grossa, besta, sem jeito.

Sugiro uma olhadinha ao DRAE

Cumprimentos,


----------

